# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Shqiptaret qe bene emer ne kulturen osmane, duhen respektuar?

## ILMGAP

Shpresoj të më tregoni diqka .
*A i konsideroni këta njerëz,personalitete të shquara si krenari të kombit apo jo ?
Kur ndodheni në debate dhe bie fjala për këto personalitete ju thoni :* 
*"Jam Krenar sepse ishin Shqiptarë."*
*apo thoni* :
*"Ata ishin Tradhtarë të kombit."*

*Shkrimtarët Shqiptarë* *:*

*1. Mesihi Prishtina (Ishte me Origjinë nga Prishtina)
2.Suzi çelebiu (Nga Prizereni)
3.Nezim Frakulla
4.Sylejman Naibi
5.Hasan Zyko Kamberi
6.Jahja Bej Dukagjini (Rridhte nga familja e njhur e Dukagjinëve)*

*Kryeministra me origjinë Shqiptare* :

*1.Gedik Ahmet Pasha (Ishte nga Vlora)
2.Lutfi Pasha (Ishte nga Vlora i cili qeverisi në vitet 1539-1541)
3.Koxha Sinan Pasha (Gjatë viteve 1580-1596, pesë herë ishte Kryeministër)
4.Merre Hysein Pasha (Shërbeu më 1601-1602)
Kryeministrat nga familja e njhur e Qyprylyve:
5.Qypryly Mehmet Pasha (1578-1661)*
*6.Qypryly Ahmet Mustafa Pasha (1635-1676)
7.Qypryly Fazëll Mustafa Pasha (1637-1691)*

*Arkitekt Shqiptarë (Me Origjinë Shqiptare)* *:*

*1.Atik Sinani
2.Mimar Sinani (1490-1558)
3.Sedefqar Mehmet Agai (Mendohet se ishte me origjinë nga qyteti i Elbasanit)*

Kjo pyetje i drejtohet më shumë atyre të besimit katolik , po që se keni edhe ju ndonjë opinion në lidhje me këtë jeni të mirpritur,mir se ardhur.Ju Faleminderit.


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## projekti21_dk

Nëse kanë punuar gjë për të mirën e Shqipërisë, natyrisht se duhet respektuar. Ose edhe nëse e mira e tyre ka pasur karakter ndëkombëtar ( jo lokal ), gjithashtu duhet respektuar.
Po këta kryeministrat pse i përmend dhe ku ishin kryeministra? Ç'të mira pati populli shqiptar pse ata ishin kryeministra?

----------


## ILMGAP

> Nëse kanë punuar gjë për të mirën e Shqipërisë, natyrisht se duhet respektuar. Ose edhe nëse e mira e tyre ka pasur karakter ndëkombëtar ( jo lokal ), gjithashtu duhet respektuar.
> Po këta kryeministrat pse i përmend dhe ku ishin kryeministra? Ç'të mira pati populli shqiptar pse ata ishin kryeministra?


I Nderuar : Karkaxholli

Këta kryeministrat ishin njerëz të shquar me origjinë Shqiptare , kryeministra në shtetin Osman.Këta kryeministra që kam përmendur kan luajtur rol të rëndësishëm në momentet kryesore për shtetin Osman.


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## derjansi

> I Nderuar : Karkaxholli
> 
> Këta kryeministrat ishin njerëz të shquar me origjinë Shqiptare , kryeministra në shtetin Osman.Këta kryeministra që kam përmendur kan luajtur rol të rëndësishëm në momentet kryesore për* shtetin Osman.
> *
> 
> Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP


po per shtetin shqiptar?

----------


## ILMGAP

> po per shtetin shqiptar?


Normalisht edhe për shtetin Shqiptar , sepse në atë kohë ndikoi bashkëjetesa për një kohë të gjatë ,afër 500 vite (5 Shekuj) , pra edhe shqipëtarët u bënë pjesë e shoqërisë Osmane. Siq tregon edhe fakti që pranoheshin kryeministrat edhe joturq .

----------


## E=mc²

> po per shtetin shqiptar?


Na vran, na pren, na thithen gjakun, na veshen fen e tyre, na cnderuan, na shumuan me gjakun e tyre, ku po i vuajme dhe sot keto pasoja. Ja pergjigjia se cfare ben per shtetin Shqiptar.

----------


## derjansi

> Normalisht edhe për shtetin Shqiptar , sepse në atë kohë ndikoi bashkëjetesa për një kohë të gjatë ,afër 500 vite (5 Shekuj) , pra edhe shqipëtarët u bënë pjesë e shoqërisë Osmane. Siq tregon edhe fakti që pranoheshin kryeministrat edhe joturq .


pjes e perandoris osmane o bon servilat, interesaxhit, sahnlepirsat, tucat, lapherat, mazllumat se jo shqiptaret.


simas teoris tane i bje Fadil Hoxha hero kombtar apo jo se tregon se shqiptaret u ban pjes e shoqeris Serbo-jugosllave?

Ske turp ske

----------


## ILMGAP

> Na vran, na pren, na thithen gjakun, na veshen fen e tyre, na cnderuan, na shumuan me gjakun e tyre, ku po i vuajme dhe sot keto pasoja. Ja pergjigjia se cfare ben per shtetin Shqiptar.


Kjo do të thotë që Shqiptari - Shqiptarit ia paska : vra , pre , thith gjakun , vesh fen , c'nderu , shumu me gjakun e shqiptarit - shqiptarin .
Arrita në konkludim që : Shqiptari - Shqiptarit ia paska thith , prish gjakun , ia paska c'nderu identitetin.

----------


## ILMGAP

> pjes e perandoris osmane o bon servilat, interesaxhit, sahnlepirsat, tucat, lapherat, mazllumat se jo shqiptaret.
> 
> 
> simas teoris tane i bje Fadil Hoxha hero kombtar apo jo se tregon se shqiptaret u ban pjes e shoqeris Serbo-jugosllave?
> 
> Ske turp ske


Por librat e Historis Shqiptare krenohen me ta . . . thjesht doja të dija a krenoheni edhe ju ?

Në libra të Historisë nuk shkruan që ata janë lapera , tuca , mazlluma , interesgji , servila apo apo apo . . . por . . . shkruan se ishin personalitete të shquara dhe për këtë krenoheshin . . . dhe dëshiroja të jua bëja pyetjen se a krenoheni edhe ju ?


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Normalisht edhe për shtetin Shqiptar , sepse në atë kohë ndikoi *bashkëjetesa* për një kohë të gjatë ,afër 500 vite (5 Shekuj) , pra edhe shqipëtarët u bënë pjesë e shoqërisë Osmane. Siq tregon edhe fakti që pranoheshin kryeministrat edhe joturq .



Bashkëjetesa!!!!!
Sot e kuptova se paskëshim bashkëjetuar me trukun e zi!!

----------


## derjansi

> Por librat e Historis Shqiptare krenohen me ta . . . thjesht doja të dija a krenoheni edhe ju ?
> 
> Në libra të Historisë nuk shkruan që ata janë lapera , tuca , mazlluma , interesgji , servila apo apo apo . . . por . . . shkruan se ishin personalitete të shquara dhe për këtë krenoheshin . . . dhe dëshiroja të jua bëja pyetjen se a krenoheni edhe ju ?
> 
> 
> Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP


dhe un ta bana pytjen a krenohesh ti me Fadil Hoxhen dhe personalitetet e tjera shqiptare qe paten detyra ne nalta ne kohen e jugosllavis apo jo?

----------


## ILMGAP

> dhe un ta bana pytjen a krenohesh ti me Fadil Hoxhen dhe personalitetet e tjera shqiptare qe paten detyra ne nalta ne kohen e jugosllavis apo jo?


Po që se jemi Shqiptarë dhe krenohem me njerëzit e shquar atëherë duhet të krenohem edhe me at , po që se historia shkruan për të se ka bërë këtë këtë këtë në dobi , atëherë pse jo ?/.
Që se don , mund të më japësh edhe ti përgjigjen ?

----------


## ILMGAP

> Bashkëjetesa!!!!!
> Sot e kuptova se paskëshim bashkëjetuar me trukun e zi!!


Po or vëlla , ti ke jetu nën urdhërat e sunduesit Osman , ai hapi dyert toleruese dhe kështu të lejoj të bëhesh kryeministër . , mbas kryeministrave të shumtë shqiptarë rreth 25 u zhvillua një bashkëjetesë më e qetë , me paqe.
Mund të lexosh Historinë dhe të gjesh përgjigjet më konkrete dhe më skjaruese.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Po or vëlla , ti ke jetu nën urdhërat e sunduesit Osman , ai hapi dyert toleruese dhe kështu të lejoj të bëhesh kryeministër . , mbas kryeministrave të shumtë shqiptarë rreth 25 u zhvillua një bashkëjetesë më e qetë , me paqe.
> Mund të lexosh Historinë dhe të gjesh përgjigjet më konkrete dhe më skjaruese.


Nga historia kam lexuar se edhe Fadil Hoxha ka qenë kryetar i Jugoslavisë!!

----------


## presHeva-Lee

kur ju krenoheni me gonxhe bojaxhiun pse nuk krenoheni me keta 
ah po sepse kta jan musliman 
duke mar parasysh se as gonxhe as kta skan ber naj gjo per shqiptarin 
na thuani neve tani 
pff...
no coment 
mos e msheni mizen nder kapuq

----------


## Daja-GONI

Edhe kjo teme sikur shume te tilla kan vetem nje qellim-perqarjen.

Une per veten time e bojkotoj.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Edhe kjo teme sikur shume te tilla kan vetem nje qellim-perqarjen.
> 
> Une per veten time e bojkotoj.


Pse thua përqarjen , a ke ndonjë arsye ? unë thjesht dua të di a i konsideroni personalitete që të bëjnë të krenohemi apo nuk i konsideroni ashtu.
Mir ndoshta qëllimi im është përqarja . . . po i Historisë . . . cili mendon se është qëllimi ?


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## ilia spiro

Koncepti i hapesit te temes eshte i qarte. Pak a shume ngjason me temen: "Antiturqizmi eshte antishqiptarizem".
Lidhur me personalitetet e shtetit osman, personalisht, edhe pse nuk jam i besimit katolik, kam deshire te mos u degjoj me emrin. Kjo nuk ka lidhje me fene. Nuk e meritojne te quhen tradhetare, sepse do te kishin nje fare vlere. Ata jane thjesht turq, me gjak, kulture, etj. S`ka pse te me vije turp. Turpin le ta mbajne ata shqiptare qe krenohen me ta dhe me turqit e turqine (ose me ndonje komb tjeter).
Personalisht, ne kuptimin etnik, ndihem krenar me emrin e Gjergj Kastriotit dhe Nene Terezes.
Nuk kam kompleks per kete edhe sikur te jem ne vend te huaj ne kontakt me te tjere.

Pershendetje!

----------


## MIRIAM

> , sepse në atë kohë ndikoi bashkëjetesa për një kohë të gjatë ,afër 500 vite (5 Shekuj) , .


Oj lope e gjalle a je tu pa cka ke shkru ?
Po per cfare bashkejetse je tu fol,ai ka qene pushtim.
Sipas teje heronje kombetar do te duhej te ishin edhe Rrahman Morina ,Sinan Hasani etj,sepse edhe ata kontribuan per shtetin serb.
 Nuk eshte mekat te lindesh injorant por te vdesesh i tille.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Oj lope e gjalle a je tu pa cka ke shkru ?
> Po per cfare bashkejetse je tu fol,ai ka qene pushtim.
> Sipas teje heronje kombetar do te duhej te ishin edhe Rrahman Morina ,Sinan Hasani etj,sepse edhe ata kontribuan per shtetin serb.
>  Nuk eshte mekat te lindesh injorant por te vdesesh i tille.


Gangsta . . . ke mendjen kur flet . . . nuk fyva askënd mos t'më fyej askush , jo vetëm në këtë temë por në të gjitha temat që kam postuar nuk kam fyer askënd kështu do dëshiroja të ndodhë edhe me ju .




> Po per cfare bashkejetse je tu fol,ai ka qene pushtim.


Tani :

Ishte pushtim , por ishte pushtim njerëzor . . . PSE? . . . sepse kishte tolerancë shumë të madhe . . . shihet në kohën e Osmanëve në pushtet kishte Kryeministër të vendeve tjera joturq . . .kjo tregon se kishte tolerancë të madhe . . . Pra si mund të quhet pushtim kur ti ke mundësinë të jesh Kryeministër ? mund të më tregosh?

Një shembull : 

Në shtëpinë tënde hyn 4 hajna të morrën ty dhe të dërguan në një vend të largët aty filluat të kalonit netët kështu kaluan muajt po në atë shpellë ku të kiahin dërguar , kaluan vitet etj. ata të keqtrajtonin . . . me kënd zhvillon jetën ? me kënd jeton ? të pyet ndokush . . . dhe ti i përgjigjesh me këta këta këta bashkjetoj.

Por . . . 

Në pushtimin Osman ndodh ndryshe aty nuk kishte keqtrajtime , aty kishte tolerancv shumë të madhe . . . aty shqipëtarët bëheshin edhe kryeministra.


Edhe pse kishte fyerje në postimin tënd . . . gjithsesi :

Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------

